# Covered Patio



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Ok guys blank canvas. What would you do here? I'm wanting about a 10' x 20' covered patio. Thinking about either stamped concrete but maybe flagstone. Not really sure on the covering but a solid roof. No pergola. Any thoughts? Don't really want to spend more than 5 or 6 grand.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

10 ft will let a lot of blowing rain get under the patio, go deeper if you can. 
The rest is up to your imagination / money. If you use steel, use galvanized.

Basic patio cover with Galv steel, maybe $2k or so.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

See ads on late nite TV for sunscreen covers...crank down or automatic..looks like canvas. Really nice looking rigs on the commercial..around $600 as I recall...

Think we got a 2cooler in the business but can't recall his handle..

Edit.... Found him....

http://www.solarscreenguys.com/

(don't think 2cooler is the one on TV..but....


----------

